# [SOLVED]: Network access is lost after upgrade

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

As can be seen here, I just updated my KDE4 to KDE5/Plasma.

However during the update I lost the WiFi capability and after the upgeade is finished I lost the wired network.

I can successfully start KDE5, but it is useless since there is no Internet.  :Wink: 

This is an old DELL laptop. I have a wpa_supplicant installed on the machine and it is started without any issue accroing to the boot-up log I see on the screen.

I also have ifplugd installed and it is also started without any issues.

I can try to post any lines from the dmesg and any other logs, but it will have to be by hand, so apologies in advance if something will go wrong.

```

lspci

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)

dmesg | grep b43

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 6, Type 5 (LP), Revision 1

b43-phy0: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, ID 0x2062, Revision 2, Version 0

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

b43-phy0: Radio hardware changed to DISABLED

b43-phy0: Radio turned on by software

b43-phy0: The hardware RF-kill button turns the radio physically off. Press the button to turn it on.

```

So I guess the WiFi is just turned off physically.

And unfortunately I don't know what to post for eth0.

Thank you.

P.S.: I'd like to have a wired interface first so that I can install something that recognize the FN+F2 key press, so that I won't need to press it during the boot.Last edited by ONEEYEMAN on Mon Dec 11, 2017 3:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Do either of them show up if you do `ip link show`? The interesting part here is just the "eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP>", no need to type it all out.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Yes, both are shown.

Moreover "ifconfig" shows both of them and eth0 displays ip as 192.168.1.209.

```

ifconfig

eth0:   flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>   mtu 1500

       inet 192.168.1.209   netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

.......

lo:

```

For some reason "broadcast" address is wrong I believe, as the Windows machine (on WiFi) connected to the same router shows:

```

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : hsd1.al.comcast.net

   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:7c0:c300:ce20::7016

   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:7c0:c300:ce20:a58f:50f6:292:e62d

   Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2601:7c0:c300:ce20:ec18:7f7c:f331:6346

   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a58f:50f6:292:e62d%4

   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.91

   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2e7e:81ff:fef4:c362%4

                                       192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.al.comcast.net:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : hsd1.al.comcast.net

```

But trying ping -c 3 www.google.com fails with 100% packets lost.

Thank you.

----------

## ct85711

Try pinging google's dns server (8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4) to see if it is a dns issue or not.  This helps narrow if you are getting anything out to the internet (i.e. the resolver isn't working) or need to look towards the firewall and/or your default gateway.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

```

ping -c 3 8.8.8.8

PING 8.8.8.8 56(84) bytes of data

--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---

3 packets ransmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1999 ms

```

Thank you.

----------

## Ant P.

Few other things to check:

- Is your default route on the linux box set to 192.168.1.1 too?

- Any iptables/nftables rules that might be interfering?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Is your default route on the linux box set to 192.168.1.1 too? 
> 
> 

 

How do I check that?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Any iptables/nftables rules that might be interfering?
> 
> 

 

I didn't have the iptables or any other firewall installed prior to the upgrade. However I did notice a SELinux starting during the boot-up...

And it turns out I now have an iptables. But since I didn't configure it I believe it uses the default configuration.

Thank you.

----------

## Ant P.

`ip route | grep default` should show it.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

This shows:

```

default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0 src 192.168.1.209  metric 3

```

Thank you.

----------

## krinn

Can you explain the oddity that your windows example of wifi report ethernet card disconnect?

Is it that you just forget to actually plug the cable?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

On Windows I'm using WiFi to connect. No cable is needed.

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Since I didn't setup iptables, is it possible that the default setings somehow interfere?

Or there is something else?

Thank you.

----------

## Hu

The kernel default for iptables is empty, which is fully permissive.  If you are concerned, show the output of iptables-save -c.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

```

iptables-save -c

#Generated by iptables-save

*mangle

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [1151:158388]

:INPUT ACCEPT [1149:157691]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [15:1052]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [15:1052]

COMMIT

*filter

:INPUT ACCEPT [1149:157691]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [15:1052]

COMMIT

```

Do you see anything?

Is there anything else I can check?

Thank you.

----------

## Hu

iptables is not your problem.

----------

## Ant P.

Huh, iptables isn't the problem... routes seem fine too, and I'm guessing you have working DHCP to get those in the first place. I'm really running out of ideas. Could be MTU problems, but your router should take care of that...

----------

## Jaglover

Can you ping your router? Does ethtool tell the physical layer is OK?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Jaglover,

Yes, trying to ping "192.168.1.1" - everything is successful.

But I don't understand it - The broadcast address should be the router, i.e. 192.168.1.1.

Thank you.

----------

## Jaglover

192.168.1.1 is your gateway, not broadcast.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Jaglover,

And it is the address of the router.

So any idea what is going on? Maybe I missed some post-emerge message during the upgrade?

Thank you.

----------

## Jaglover

Don't know. It almost looks like your router is the culprit. You have connection and DHCP is working, you are getting an address, etc. Yet, the router is not routing you. What happens when you run some Linux liveCD?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Jaglover,

Like I said I was able to upgrade from 4 to 5.

Afgter the upgrade and reboot - it was gone.

Besides this Windows laptop works just fine.

How do I check if DHCP works?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

So to give the latest update - 

During the upgrade udev gave the message that "CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER should not be set, but it is".

So I un-set this option in my old kernel, re-built and re-installed the kernel.

After the reboot - everything works.

Thank you for reading and sorry for the confusion.

----------

